# reduced power, changed fuel filter, same warnings, still reduced power



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello out there.. Wife burned through 3/4 of a tank of fuel. Had sudden onset of engine trouble, reduced engine power. She tried to drive it a couple of miles but was nervous about driving it the 8-10 miles home so I had it towed. 

It had a change the fuel filter 0 life warning. I had changed it the 1st time at 46K, I'm at 72K now. I
1st 1000 gallons were mostly highway miles, I was aware that I was going to need to change the fuel filter soon due to reduced overall MPG. I changed the filter then checked codes and cleared them including reset of the fuel filter life.

P0869 = trans fluid pressure high, P087 = common low rail pressure, P088 = common rail high pressure, P128E =TCM? power control circuit 2 over current, B2AAA = body something.

After the codes were cleared I started it up and car revs up fine. I drove it down the road and i got the, change fuel filter 0 life warning, and it went immediately into reduced engine power. back to square one.

I thought maybe bad fuel? added 2 oz of diesel fuel additive then filled it up, let it run at idle for 2 hours. Cleared codes, reset fuel filter life, started to drive it up the road and I got the same warnings and reduced engine power. I drove it up the highway for 1-2 miles then back into the garage.

I have all the same codes back except the P0869. When it failed the 1st time my wife might have driven it a little harder than me if that might have any impact on setting the P0869.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Interesting, I'm sure one of the diesel guys may be able to offer some insight. Might be a bad sensor?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

You might have an obstruction in the fuel supply line, I suggest take it to a dealer mech shop. Let us know what they find.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds almost electrical to me. But I'd stop throwing parts at it and bring it in as pacolino suggests.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Could be a DEF issue. If it senses its not receiving the required amount it will cause limp mode.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

pacolino said:


> You might have an obstruction in the fuel supply line, I suggest take it to a dealer mech shop. Let us know what they find.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I agree.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Gator said:


> Could be a DEF issue. If it senses its not receiving the required amount it will cause limp mode.


Yep, I suspect fuel related though. I recently had the def reservoir assembly changed at the dealer due to my inability to secure one on-line. They obtained the part right away. only they didn't swap out they tank and all they just swapped out the central pump from the existing tank. The line comes away at 2 o'clock when it should be more like 1 o'clock so the molded layer that goes in over the pump rests against the line putting some pressure on it. Been wondering if that could compromise the flow somehow, maybe allow some air in. Had poor def quality warnings right after that, too increasing my concern. But, I siphoned the tank out, put in fresh, and got it up to highway speed for 20 min and seemed to clear up. That was put in about 6 weeks ago so I figure if I was going to have trouble from that it would have already occurred.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Based on the codes and a post I remember from before, I suspect you might be the second person on the forum to have an HPFP issue. I would imagine that's covered under the powertrain warranty.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...iscussion/70738-p1089-code-fuel-pressure.html

Before you look into any of that though, do you have the latest negative battery cable? Have you had your battery tested? When my battery was crapping out, my transmission would not readily shift out of first gear. Low voltage can cause all kinds of weird issues.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Another comment - the only time I ever had the "reduced power" message was when my DPF was full and I needed a manual regen.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

diesel said:


> Another comment - the only time I ever had the "reduced power" message was when my DPF was full and I needed a manual regen.


Did you happen to have any other codes that pointed toward the DPF? Or, just the reduced power warning. Does the manual regen require highway speeds? It seems like I can get up to 50 MPH on the reduced power. As long as I don't have big trouble with a couple of hills on the way to town I imagine I could drive it in to the dealer without needing to get it carried in by the tow truck.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Yep.. already had issues and replaced the battery cable and have a new battery.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

e-iowa-o said:


> Did you happen to have any other codes that pointed toward the DPF? Or, just the reduced power warning. Does the manual regen require highway speeds? It seems like I can get up to 50 MPH on the reduced power. As long as I don't have big trouble with a couple of hills on the way to town I imagine I could drive it in to the dealer without needing to get it carried in by the tow truck.


My situation was different than you as I only had the one code. I don't remember the exact code I had, but I think it was the "DPF Full" code.

The manual regen is done while the car is stationary. The 2 times it happened to me, I drove it to the dealer to have them perform the manual regen.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

You say you replaced the DEF tank six weeks ago. By chance did you leave a wire loose and the DEF froze from the heater not connected. I had that issue on my semi. DEF froze solid in bottom half when heater failed the went to reduced power.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Dealer says regulator on fuel rail has problems. Says new rail comes with regulator and sensor. $822 including labor. 

Said after market part was unavailable. Dunno.. 

DEF tank assembly shows as available on line but I gave up on finding one. When I did find one it was at a dealer and they were waiting for the customer to come in for installation. Gave up and took it to the dealer. They got one the next day.

I just guess I will never be happy with dealership prices if I could put the parts in myself.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The good news it you're covered under powertrain warranty.

*Diesel Engine/Components*
Cylinder block and heads and all internal parts, intake and exhaust manifolds, timing gears, timing gear chain or belt and cover, flywheel, harmonic balancer, valve covers, oil pan, oil pump, water pump, fuel pump, engine mounts, seals, and gaskets. Parts of the Emissions Reduction System such as the emissions reduction fluid tank, injectors, sensors including NOx and exhaust, and the Exhaust Particulate Filter. Glow Plug Control System: Control/glow plug assembly, glow plugs, cold advance relay, and engine control module The fuel injection control module, integral oil cooler, transmission adapter plate, *common fuel rails,* fuel filter assembly, fuel temperature sensor, and function block.

Warranty Coverage: Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Vans | Chevrolet


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

diesel said:


> The good news it you're covered under powertrain warranty.
> 
> *Diesel Engine/Components*
> Cylinder block and heads and all internal parts, intake and exhaust manifolds, timing gears, timing gear chain or belt and cover, flywheel, harmonic balancer, valve covers, oil pan, oil pump, water pump, fuel pump, engine mounts, seals, and gaskets. Parts of the Emissions Reduction System such as the emissions reduction fluid tank, injectors, sensors including NOx and exhaust, and the Exhaust Particulate Filter. Glow Plug Control System: Control/glow plug assembly, glow plugs, cold advance relay, and engine control module The fuel injection control module, integral oil cooler, transmission adapter plate, *common fuel rails,* fuel filter assembly, fuel temperature sensor, and function block.
> ...


Thanks diesel,

Wow.. Really! I have 72k on the car does that still apply? 

I see the reduction fluid tank on the list and I had to pay for that. They said it was not a covered part on the 80k emissions warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

e-iowa-o said:


> Thanks diesel,
> 
> Wow.. Really! I have 72k on the car does that still apply?
> 
> I see the reduction fluid tank on the list and I had to pay for that. They said it was not a covered part on the 80k emissions warranty.


I believe the powertrain warranty is 10 years 100K miles. You should be able to get reimbursed for the DEF tank. I would suggest you reach out to the nice GM customer support folks on this forum for assistance with this. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I believe the powertrain warranty is 10 years 100K miles. You should be able to get reimbursed for the DEF tank. I would suggest you reach out to the nice GM customer support folks on this forum for assistance with this. Good luck and keep us posted!


I think powertrain warranty is 5 years or 100k miles.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> The good news it you're covered under powertrain warranty.
> 
> *Diesel Engine/Components*
> Cylinder block and heads and all internal parts, intake and exhaust manifolds, timing gears, timing gear chain or belt and cover, flywheel, harmonic balancer, valve covers, oil pan, oil pump, water pump, fuel pump, engine mounts, seals, and gaskets. Parts of the Emissions Reduction System such as the emissions reduction fluid tank, injectors, sensors including NOx and exhaust, and the Exhaust Particulate Filter. Glow Plug Control System: Control/glow plug assembly, glow plugs, cold advance relay, and engine control module The fuel injection control module, integral oil cooler, transmission adapter plate, *common fuel rails,* fuel filter assembly, fuel temperature sensor, and function block.
> ...


It looks like that paragraph is only found in the 2016 warranty manual if you open the pdf files of the full text of the manuals. The langauge is absent in the 2015 manual, and (I would assume, though I can't find a copy of it) the 2014 manual as well, meaning that our Cruze Diesels are not included in that coverage detail of the current 2016 powertrain warranty.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> It looks like that paragraph is only found in the 2016 warranty manual if you open the pdf files of the full text of the manuals. The langauge is absent in the 2015 manual, and (I would assume, though I can't find a copy of it) the 2014 manual as well, meaning that our Cruze Diesels are not included in that coverage detail of the current 2016 powertrain warranty.


Just found a 2014 manual. There is no special diesel parts coverage like that quoted from the 2016 warranty under the powertrain warranty for 2014. Hopefully those who buy the new 2017 1.6L will be able to get in on this, but it appears those of us with a 2014-15 2.0L are out of luck.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Just found a 2014 manual. There is no special diesel parts coverage like that quoted from the 2016 warranty under the powertrain warranty for 2014. Hopefully those who buy the new 2017 1.6L will be able to get in on this, but it appears those of us with a 2014-15 2.0L are out of luck.


That seems to be the case. I asked customer care if this info was correct and how to proceed and was told the info was for 2016 duramax diesel. i asked for a link to what is and is not covered on powertrain warranty for our 2014 diesel Cruze. i wasn't able to navigate properly on the chevrolet.com site I guess.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I believe the powertrain warranty is 10 years 100K miles. You should be able to get reimbursed for the DEF tank. I would suggest you reach out to the nice GM customer support folks on this forum for assistance with this. Good luck and keep us posted!












:wink:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

e-iowa-o said:


> That seems to be the case. I asked customer care if this info was correct and how to proceed and was told the info was for 2016 duramax diesel. i asked for a link to what is and is not covered on powertrain warranty for our 2014 diesel Cruze. i wasn't able to navigate properly on the chevrolet.com site I guess.


Well crap. Sorry about that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> :wink:


I don't get the reference? Does it have something to do with the fact that I made a mistake?


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

diesel said:


> I don't get the reference? Does it have something to do with the fact that I made a mistake?


Basically.

"He is best known for his grandiose and grossly unrealistic propaganda broadcasts before and during the war, extolling the invincibility of the Iraqi Army and the permanence of Saddam's rule. His announcements were intended for an Iraqi domestic audience subject to Saddam's cult of personality and total state censorship, and were met with widespread derision and amusement by Western nationals and others with access to up-to-date information from international media organizations. In the US he was popularly known as *Baghdad Bob*, in the UK as *Comical Ali*, and in Italy as *Alì il Comico*."


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gee, guys, I am just trying to be helpful. I am human and I make mistakes. @boraz, I think that was uncalled for and unfair. I am sorry to see you see my contribution to this forum in such a negative light. Hopefully most others do not share your negative sentiment toward me.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

diesel said:


> Gee, guys, I am just trying to be helpful. I am human and I make mistakes. @*boraz*, I think that was uncalled for and unfair. I am sorry to see you see my contribution to this forum in such a negative light. Hopefully most others do not share your negative sentiment toward me.


Note the smiley after the pic Diesel. He was teasing you.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

After I thought about it, I suppose I can see the humor in it.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Well.. here's my update. I OK'd the dealer to replace the fuel rail. $822. they called me today and said it was installed. they took it out to test drive and change fuel filter warning came up and reduced engine power. Exactly why I brought it in there.

Told me they they checked the quality of the fuel and that it was bad, had gas in it or something. So They suggest dropping the fuel tank, disposing of all the fuel, cleaning the tank, replacing the fuel pump and injector pump because the bad fuel obviously damaged them. And there there must be a coating of this bad fuel on the fuel lines, too. $3000 plus and $30 or so to refuel it and then I should be all set.

It did not idle rough when I brought it in. I just ran it easy and kept the RPMs at like 2000 or less. It ran fine unless I tried to accelerate like normal. Plus, to rule out bad fuel I had already taken the afore mentioned actions. There was less than 1/4 tank in the car, added 2 oz of treatment, filled it and then let it sit and run for quite a while. It ran fine on the bad fuel for the 30 miles I drove it into town.

I suspect the fuel rail was not bad since it does the same thing after they replaced it. 

Don't know where to go from here. No effin way I'm shelling out that kind of green to swap out fuel that I don't believe is bad. if it had high fuel rail pressure and low fuel rail pressure codes I bet its the fuel pump since their changing the fuel rail didn't make any difference.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

1.8 hours labor to swap the fuel rail out (probably since its so hard to get to) and 1 Hour to diagnose it.

I don't imagine there's any way to get the dealer to reduce the cost to me for an ineffectual attempt at repair. I just have to eat that $822?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

e-iowa-o - find another dealer ASAP and if your car isn't drivable, pay to have it towed there. Then report your current dealership both here and to GM - they don't know how to service your car and are literally throwing parts at it in hopes something sticks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ouch! That is horrible! What kind of proof did they give you that the fuel is bad? It sounds like they are reaching for straws here. It might be worth talking to a lawyer if GM and the dealer can't get this sorted out for you, but only as a last resort. All help from GM stops once you mention the L word.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Note the smiley after the pic Diesel. He was teasing you.


this, tone _can_​ be lost in text form, 100% ribbing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

e-iowa-o said:


> There was less than 1/4 tank in the car, added 2 oz of treatment, filled it and then let it sit and run for quite a while.


I feel you pain broh - but the above raises new questions:

1) What treatment?

2) On what basis did you determine that two ounces was the appropriate dosage for 1/4 tank (approximately three gallons of diesel)?

3) How did you ensure the treatment was evenly dispersed or mixed with the diesel? Normal procedure is to introduce fuel treatment just before filling the tank thereby allowing the flow of the fuel to agitate the mixture.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I feel you pain broh - but the above raises new questions:
> 
> 1) What treatment?
> 
> ...



It was Power Service Diesel Fuel Supplement (white jug). I figured there was about 4 gal in the tank. Directions are for .32 oz per gallon. I measured using a shot glass then filled it with ULSD from the neighbors tank. He'd had it filled in November so that was already winter mix.

I didn't think it was a fuel problem really as the car had run through 3/4 of a tank already before the problem came on so quickly. But trying to rule that out anyway. So, treated what was in there, topped it off, and let it idle for a couple of hours. I wouldn't have let it run so long like that but just ended up sitting around and BSing w the neighbor at that time.

When I cleared the codes and zeroed out the fuel filter I also noticed that the overall number of gallons used was at 2024 so I was not too far past due on the filter change.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

diesel said:


> Ouch! That is horrible! What kind of proof did they give you that the fuel is bad? It sounds like they are reaching for straws here. It might be worth talking to a lawyer if GM and the dealer can't get this sorted out for you, but only as a last resort. All help from GM stops once you mention the L word.



In regard to their determining the fuel was bad the guy that sells service said they took a sample and something floated to a level that indicated that there was gas in the fuel. The description made me think of floating beads that you use to test the quality of your antifreeze. i figured that's BS. And, if any test showed the fuel was compromised I am thinking it could be attributed to winter mix or additives. 

Plus, I can drive it around with no problems in the reduced power mode. Runs smooth, no rough idle, just no power when you romp on it and then the reduced power warning would be display.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Called to pick up the car. Service guy said I'd need to wait till Monday because the cover was off and fuel line was not connected. Told him I'd be there in 10 min so we could talk about the situation. 

I was thinking if I got there and the cover was off from under the car I'd throw it inside and take it anyway. Got there and it was sitting out front nothing off or disconnected. Huh.. I paid up and drove the car away, another happy customer.

I took the original fuel rail and the fuel sample that they pulled off. Fuel was red dyed. The service guy again said the fuel had gas in it by their examination of it. I believe that it just has the anti gel additive in it and there is nothing wrong with it. Red dye due to fuel being sold for agricultural purpose to my neighbor. He has receipt for the fuel sold to him as regular #2 diesel (no biofuel component).

Drove the 30 miles home on reduced power. The change fuel filter warning and all my original codes are up plus an additional one related to the fuel pressure regulator 2 on the new fuel rail. My guess now is that the fuel rail low and high pressures and the change fuel filter warnings are all related to bad fuel pump. It's OK at idle but starves with more demand. That's my guess. 

I'd rather guess at this point rather than let them charge me 3 Gs to decontaminate and replace fuel lines and pumps.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

e-iowa-o said:


> Called to pick up the car. Service guy said I'd need to wait till Monday because the cover was off and fuel line was not connected. Told him I'd be there in 10 min so we could talk about the situation.
> 
> I was thinking if I got there and the cover was off from under the car I'd throw it inside and take it anyway. Got there and it was sitting out front nothing off or disconnected. Huh.. I paid up and drove the car away, another happy customer.
> 
> ...


Just my two cents, why would you put in fuel with red dye in it? Won't harm your engine but yikes you have a fuel related issue and you have fuel in your car that you could be fined for having in it. I don't think that helps your cause.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Just my two cents, why would you put in fuel with red dye in it? Won't harm your engine but yikes you have a fuel related issue and you have fuel in your car that you could be fined for having in it. I don't think that helps your cause.


I didn't know.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

e-iowa-o said:


> I didn't think it was a fuel problem really as the car had run through 3/4 of a tank already before the problem came on so quickly.


gasoline is lighter than diesel, so IF there was gas in your tank, the issue would show up when the gas would get pumped thru the engine

like after almost all the diesel in your tank is gone


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

Red dyed fuel is usually off road diesel and is not ulsd. So that may be your issue and if so you may have already damaged the fuel system


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

boraz said:


> gasoline is lighter than diesel, so IF there was gas in your tank, the issue would show up when the gas would get pumped thru the engine
> 
> like after almost all the diesel in your tank is gone


never considered this point..


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ALL DIESEL FUEL INCLUDING OFF-ROAD in the US is ULSD it just has dye added. Even new off-road equipment has DPF's, EGR and all the sensitive emissions crap on-road stuff has now. My buddies' Kubota mini excavator warns you on the dash when it's regenerating. Wish we could get that


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Back to your issue with your car. After all you have been thru, if this were my car, I think I would go to some different gm dealers in your area and talk to them and see if they have a tech on staff that works on diesels on regular basis, in my view you need an expert to properly identify your cars problem. You may have more than one issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wish you all the best in getting this sorted out. If you were in Ohio, I would recommend my dealer to you because I think they could sort this out, but no guarantee on how much it would cost.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks..

After all this, wife told me the last place she filled up they told her they hardly sell any diesel when w
she pulled up the their pump. the fuel from that place may be suspect. 

I'm gonna try to get the tank down and replace the pump. need to figure that out. I just replaced the filter. don't know if thee was gas or water in the fuel if that would have damaged it or if diesel would just flow through it like normal.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear. But do keep us informed diesel brother.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

how in the world did the Fuel filter life go to 0% after resetting so fast? my understanding is the fuel filter life is based on mileage, time? though it is posible that with pressure codes set the filter life automaticly goes to 0.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

P128E= fuel rail pressure performance.

Actual fuel rail pressure is below 15 MPa (2175 psi) for greater than 2 s.
Actual fuel rail pressure exceeds 175 MPa (25,381 psi) for greater than 1 s.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

so all codes refer to a fuel pressure problem other than the code that did not return


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Is it possible your wife accidentally put in gas instead of diesel?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Is it possible your wife accidentally put in gas instead of diesel?


I live in abject fear of this occurring one day.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I live in abject fear of this occurring one day.


It wouldn't be difficult for it to happen if we got distracted or dementia sets in.....:grin:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

So, several years ago, while running the service dept. at a Honda mcy. dealer, I get this REALLY P.O.ed guy ranting about this POS used Gold Wing we sold him.......GD piece of chit blew up!........says he.

I can see from my desk, the wing is loaded in the back of a pickup.....no small feat btw.....those are heavy.

I start pressing for info.....tell me how the machine started, how long before the "thing" failed, yada yada.

Tells me ran fine all weekend, started fine this morning, ran well, stopped for gas on the way... restarted and got up to about 50 mph and it started smoking, rattling, and then just quit......from me he gets "hold it there.....where did you buy fuel"?
Tells me the place and it is the same facility I buy gas from...."do you remember what island the pump was on"?.

SW corner......it is a 10 island station.

I never got off my chair, looked him in the eye and said "you filled it with diesel"........Customer.....Getting loud....NO Fing Way.....can't happen, I can read.

Go open the cap and smell it says I........and out he goes in a huff, onto the truck, nose in tank, and the whole neighborhood can hear him, now yelling at himself......

Back into my office...."how'd you do that?".....explained I knew the layout of the station and figured he grabbed to diesel dispensor based on the smoke within a couple of minutes, the sound of a very unhappy gasoline engine, loss of power and finally dieing out.

We helped him unload it, pumped out the diesel, filled it with gasoline, cleared the carbs and started it.......smoked for a good twenty minutes before I decided to drive it a bit.....end of story, but I will admit that I enjoyed the customers, now rather contrite, attitude.

He returned that afternoon to a rather expensive fill up.....his diesel fill, now garbage, my fuel refill, plus labor to undo his mess.

Motorcycles don't have restricted fill holes so this can happen to anyone on a bike.

I am told that late model diesels just quit if gasoline is introduced......the fuel starts to burn the moment the injection cycle begins.
I suspect purging the entire fuel system, lines, rails, etcetera would be expensive and time consuming whoops.

Rob


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> so all codes refer to a fuel pressure problem other than the code that did not return


I opened the bleeder and no water came out. So I dropped out the new filter and opened the lines. I went up to the motor and disconnected the lines and blew the fuel back to empty them. The fuel seems just fine to me. 

When I disconnected the lines one just kept flowing and siphoned the tank empty. leaning toward droppin the tank and replacing the fuel pump. But, I'm thinking that I was at the full 1000 hrs on the fuel filter and the change filter warning had popped up during the last week but that coincidentally my wife had filled up with bad fuel. I'm suspecting that if the place didn't move much fuel maybe there was an excessive amount of water in it or who knows. She went through 3/4 of that tank before it threw the codes and went into reduced power mode. I put in a new filter (in the 1/4 tank of that suspect fuel) drove it up the road and got the change fuel filter warning right away. Maybe the new filter was compromised right away from that same fuel. Then my efforts to dilute the fuel with fresh came after the new filter was already messed up. So if that filter is truly causing restricted flow I could think I'd have low fuel rail pressure or variations anyway.

If there was enough water would the filter just go bad? or would it rinse out with fresh fuel? If that's the case I think a
new filter and fresh fuel solves the low pressure problem.

Or, could the fuel pump be weak and push fuel at idle or under lower demand but when driving normally act like the fuel was restricted by the filter due to not getting the fuel pushed up the lines with enough pressure? And still give me the change filter warning?

Or, a combination of both? 

If I pull the fuel pump can I have it bench tested somewhere? or should I just slap a new one in?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Robby said:


> So, several years ago, while running the service dept. at a Honda mcy. dealer, I get this REALLY P.O.ed guy ranting about this POS used Gold Wing we sold him.......GD piece of chit blew up!........says he.
> 
> I can see from my desk, the wing is loaded in the back of a pickup.....no small feat btw.....those are heavy.
> 
> ...


Gas also has less lubrication than diesel fuel and the high pressure common rail fuel system (injectors and high pressure fuel pump) can be damaged easily by gas contamination. The CP4 high pressure pump used in the Scorpion Ford Superduty, new model LML Duramax and VW TDIs is very susceptible to damage. The CP3 pump used on older Duramax and Cummins engines as well the CP1 variant used on the Cruze Diesel is more tolerant, but still could be damaged by misfueling. It is best to be sure to always READ the label to yourself BEFORE pumping AND NEVER count on the color of the handle especially do not tell your wife to always use the GREEN handle or anything like that as some stations use other colors. While many stations use GREEN handles for Diesel fuel I have seen just about every color imaginable. One of our local stations (a BP) uses GREEN for the gas pump nozzles and BLACK handles for the diesel nozzles!!! Also, if at all possible NEVER let someone borrow your diesel and refuel it, be sure to give it to them full and tell them you will fill it up. Good intentioned friends have damaged MANY diesel fuel systems.



e-iowa-o said:


> I opened the bleeder and no water came out. So I dropped out the new filter and opened the lines. I went up to the motor and disconnected the lines and blew the fuel back to empty them. The fuel seems just fine to me.
> 
> When I disconnected the lines one just kept flowing and siphoned the tank empty. leaning toward droppin the tank and replacing the fuel pump. But, I'm thinking that I was at the full 1000 hrs on the fuel filter and the change filter warning had popped up during the last week but that coincidentally my wife had filled up with bad fuel. I'm suspecting that if the place didn't move much fuel maybe there was an excessive amount of water in it or who knows. She went through 3/4 of that tank before it threw the codes and went into reduced power mode. I put in a new filter (in the 1/4 tank of that suspect fuel) drove it up the road and got the change fuel filter warning right away. Maybe the new filter was compromised right away from that same fuel. Then my efforts to dilute the fuel with fresh came after the new filter was already messed up. So if that filter is truly causing restricted flow I could think I'd have low fuel rail pressure or variations anyway.
> 
> ...


Yes the high pressure fuel pump can be weak when damaged... I really hope that is not the case for you. If you are in Western, IL are you very far from Indianapolis? Fleece is located in Brownsburg, IN near Indy and they could likely help you out for less than the dealer will charge.

At any rate I would suggest doing the best you can to completely rid the fuel system of the suspected bad fuel then give it a few gallons of known good fuel before trying it again. When changing the filter did you smell gas at all???


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

are you only talking aboot the pump in the tank?

what aboot the hpfp?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

boraz said:


> are you only talking aboot the pump in the tank?
> 
> what aboot the hpfp?


If you are asking me... the pump in the tank should be fine pumping just about any liquid from #2 to gas and water. But the HPFP or CP1 as in the case for the Cruze is more temperamental and could be damaged by misfueling or a high level of water or contaminants in the fuel.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Well.. When it initially happened and I dropped changed the filter the fuel that came out had not much smell at all.. Maybe like paint. When I took the new one out now it just smells like diesel. Th fuel the dealership dropped out and the fuel I dropped out was the same. No gas smell ever, or taste, I blew through the lines to clear them back from the motor. Purely subjective but the new filter feels very heavy to me. Is it supposed trap water? There was no water when I bled it before dropping th filter out.

Doesn't sound good about the HP pump. I can easily drop the tank and swap that pump out.. That pump is available on Rockauto. But if that isn't going to make a difference...

I'm going to get a new filter again. An try it with a cpl gallons of fresh fuel an see what I got.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

e-iowa-o said:


> Well.. When it initially happened and I dropped changed the filter the fuel that came out had not much smell at all.. Maybe like paint. When I took the new one out now it just smells like diesel. Th fuel the dealership dropped out and the fuel I dropped out was the same. No gas smell ever, or taste, I blew through the lines to clear them back from the motor. Purely subjective but the new filter feels very heavy to me. Is it supposed trap water? There was no water when I bled it before dropping th filter out.
> 
> Doesn't sound good about the HP pump. I can easily drop the tank and swap that pump out.. That pump is available on Rockauto. But if that isn't going to make a difference...
> 
> I'm going to get a new filter again. An try it with a cpl gallons of fresh fuel an see what I got.


It's technically possible that it will clear itself up once all bad fuel is purged out. Chris has a good suggestion in trying that.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

e-iowa-o said:


> Well.. When it initially happened and I dropped changed the filter the fuel that came out had not much smell at all.. Maybe like paint. When I took the new one out now it just smells like diesel. Th fuel the dealership dropped out and the fuel I dropped out was the same. No gas smell ever, or taste, I blew through the lines to clear them back from the motor. Purely subjective but the new filter feels very heavy to me. Is it supposed trap water? There was no water when I bled it before dropping th filter out.
> 
> Doesn't sound good about the HP pump. I can easily drop the tank and swap that pump out.. That pump is available on Rockauto. But if that isn't going to make a difference...
> 
> I'm going to get a new filter again. An try it with a cpl gallons of fresh fuel an see what I got.


The paint smell you described has me worried for your HPFP... Sorry to say that... You may want to check the fuel receipt and call the station to see if there were any other diesel owners with issues. Also check with your car insurance, they may cover the damage if it was from bad fuel your wife received and not a misfuel mistake. I've heard that some do, but never had first hand experience.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> The paint smell you described has me worried for your HPFP... Sorry to say that... You may want to check the fuel receipt and call the station to see if there were any other diesel owners with issues. Also check with your car insurance, they may cover the damage if it was from bad fuel your wife received and not a misfuel mistake. I've heard that some do, but never had first hand experience.


Assume paint smell could be gas and diesel combined?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> It's technically possible that it will clear itself up once all bad fuel is purged out. Chris has a good suggestion in trying that.


100%, if the damage hasnt been done...all the horror stories of the vw hpfp's goin bad and costing many thousands of dollars is cuz of the shavings from the hpfp grinding itself away and contaminating the whole system, replacing a bad hpfp is no biggie compared to the whole system.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Assume paint smell could be gas and diesel combined?


That's what I would worry about... Diesel odor is very different from gas, but I am not sure what they smell like combined. I've always thought you'd be able to smell the gas and I expect that it will smell much different than straight #2, but I have not mixed them to do a smell test...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I stopped and got some gas for snow blower and my truck this evening at BP, gas was a green handle on pump and Diesel was a black handle on pump. It would be very easy to get confused when station it can be different and this evening it was snowing and windy and yikes there should be some standards.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

For sure! I always recommend taking the time to READ the label BEFORE pumping with any diesel vehicle!!! Stations like BP and others do goofy things with pump handle colors. And many newer diesel owners have the GREEN means DIESEL mentality that can really bite them in the butt if the pull into a station that uses different colors!!!!

Misfueling can cause major damage to modern Common Rail diesel engines. Fortunately the CP1 on the Cruze is more robust than the CP4 on the VW and others...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I stopped and got some gas for snow blower and my truck this evening at BP, gas was a green handle on pump and Diesel was a black handle on pump. It would be very easy to get confused when station it can be different and this evening it was snowing and windy and yikes there should be some standards.


bootstraps


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

boraz said:


> 100%, if the damage hasnt been done...all the horror stories of the vw hpfp's goin bad and costing many thousands of dollars is cuz of the shavings from the hpfp grinding itself away and contaminating the whole system, replacing a bad hpfp is no biggie compared to the whole system.


Going to order a new filter 1st. while I'm waiting for that I guess I'll drop the tank, pull the fuel pump and rinse the tank w a little fresh diesel. I will know the system is purged up to the high pressure pump and the dealer already changed the fuel rail with the pressure regulator and sensor. I'm thinking I will then put the pump back in, put a couple of gallons of fresh fuel in, and rig up a pressure gauge to see what I have there coming out to the filter.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had a 300 mile trip back home last fall from the north, stopped at a gas station and put 30 gallons of gas in. Engine stalled in the next small town, this was luck, had an auto parts there, cost me 3 bucks for a new fuel filter. Friendly people, said I could change it in his parking lot, on gravel and underneath.

Had my wife kick on the electric fuel pump and got most of the water out, sits at the bottom of the tank, put in the new filter, did bring some tools along. Engine would stutter occasionally, was tense, but made it home, took an extra hour, but we made it.

Just saying, maybe the same thing happened to you, getting some water in your fuel. Been around the block a couple of times, and can tell the difference between water and fuel. And water is water, whether in gas of diesel fuel.

Been awhile since I worked on diesels, mostly farm tractors, need some pretty high pressure reading gauges, still have those. Only thing dealers know how to do is to replace parts for $$$$$$, and not even find the problem is. 

Think it was around 1983, didn't write it down again when they came out with electronically controlled fuel injectors, that was really a snow job for dealers. Ha, where is Nick?


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Is it possible your wife accidentally put in gas instead of diesel?


Not in this case, it was unlucky 13.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

e-iowa-o said:


> Not in this case, it was unlucky 13.
> 
> View attachment 182721


Since you know the pump and they do not sell a lot... maybe buy a half-gallon or so and check the quality. That could help point you in the right direction if there is a lot of water or dirt in the fuel you buy in a gas can.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

well.. no good news. dropped the fuel tank, pulled the pump out, dumped out the fuel (which seemed fine), rinsed tank with some fresh fuel and dumped that, too. put a couple of gallons of fuel in and put the pump back in, plugged the harness back onto it, put a pressure gauge directly on the pump to check it, turned the key, and it pegged past 100lb. So it seems like that pump is good. Slid the tank back under the car and strapped it back into place. Then realized I forgot to put the plug back on the pump so I got to drop it and put it back up again. Replaced the fuel filter again. 

I was hopeful that these measures would clear up my problems and I could wipe the codes and get back on the road.

No luck. Same situation. Change fuel filter warning right away, reduced engine power, P0087 and P0088.

I guess I will be looking for the injector pump next. Dang it. it looks easy to get to. any special tools needed? where do
I get this pump? is there any chance that if I lay out the big bucks for that pump and put it in that I could still be in the same situation since the fuel rail is already replaced?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A feel bad for you as it's starting to sound like you're chasing your tail. 

Remind me again why you haven't dropped this off at the dealer?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, major surgery! I feel for you. I've been there with a different car. The chasing tail reference was definitley applicable in my case. I will say this though. When I finally got the other car running right, it was a feeling of accomplishment. The thing is, that was a 1979 Plymouth TC3. Nobody should have to do through all that on a 2014 car.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Tomko said:


> A feel bad for you as it's starting to sound like you're chasing your tail.
> 
> Remind me again why you haven't dropped this off at the dealer?


Money, basically. I took it to the dealer but brought it back home after they installed a new fuel rail with sensors ($822, discounted to $697) and they achieved no change in my problem. 

They took it out to test drive. Change fuel filter warning, reduced engine power, P0087 and P0088. That's why I brought it in there. Same as after I changed the filter.

They then told me there was gas in the fuel. I don't know how they determined that. They told me they needed to replace all pumps and fuel lines due to there being a coating of this bad fuel. Plus, their cost for fuel disposal and refill tank. Quoted $3000 or so. Then they would need to go from there..

I figured that for that kind of money I could take it home and throw parts at it. And, make educated guesses with the benefit of the accumulated knowledge and help of other Diesel Cruze owners on this site. Seems like I am kind of in uncharted territory in some respects. Maybe if I get this hammered out others will benefit down the road.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

e-iowa-o said:


> Going to order a new filter 1st. while I'm waiting for that I guess I'll drop the tank, pull the fuel pump and rinse the tank w a little fresh diesel. I will know the system is purged up to the high pressure pump and the dealer already changed the fuel rail with the pressure regulator and sensor. I'm thinking I will then put the pump back in, put a couple of gallons of fresh fuel in, and rig up a pressure gauge to see what I have there coming out to the filter.


Any idea what the High Pressure Pump costs?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

e-iowa-o said:


> Money, basically. I took it to the dealer but brought it back home after they installed a new fuel rail with sensors ($822, discounted to $697) and they achieved no change in my problem.
> 
> They took it out to test drive. Change fuel filter warning, reduced engine power, P0087 and P0088. That's why I brought it in there. Same as after I changed the filter.
> 
> ...


If the fuel test came back acceptable/clean/not contaminated shouldn't the dealer do the repairs under warranty? If there was gas in the diesel fuel shouldn't the fuel station cover the repair costs? Even if the repair station won't I believe many car insurance companies will cover it?

I thought I read in this thread that you received payment from the station... if so what was that for, and shouldn't they pay for the full cost of the repair???

I'm confused why you are attempting the repair on your own to begin with...


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Well. Ultimately, change fuel filter warning immediately after changing the filter with P087 and P088 codes meant my HPFP was bad. Probably ruined by bad fuel, water or gas in it, I figure water. I got a used one on Ebay for $325 and I'm down the road. <br>
<br>
Dealer figured the above info meant I needed a common fuel rail that included the pressure regulator and sensor.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

e-iowa-o said:


> Well. Ultimately, change fuel filter warning immediately after changing the filter with P087 and P088 codes meant my HPFP was bad. Probably ruined by bad fuel, water or gas in it, I figure water. I got a used one on Ebay for $325 and I'm down the road. <br>
> <br>
> Dealer figured the above info meant I needed a common fuel rail that included the pressure regulator and sensor.


Glad to hear your back on the road, thanks for posting on the forum.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Any compensation from the dealer for not fixing your car? Looks like they threw parts at it hoping to fix it.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't know about getting anything back from the dealership. Wouldn't expect they would. I don't appreciate being part of their learning curve tho.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd write a letter to the General Manager/Owner of the dealership with your story. Also include receipts for the parts that did not solve the problem, and a receipts for the part that did solve the problem. 

I think they should kick you back the labor charged, and at the very least refund you a portion of the parts costs.

If they do the right thing you know where you'll buy your next Chevy.

I'd also CC Chevy Customer Care.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> The paint smell you described has me worried for your HPFP... Sorry to say that... You may want to check the fuel receipt and call the station to see if there were any other diesel owners with issues. Also check with your car insurance, they may cover the damage if it was from bad fuel your wife received and not a misfuel mistake. I've heard that some do, but never had first hand experience.


Yep, the paint smell made me think water vs gas just because I figured gas would smell like gas. 

Station owner denied anyone having a fuel related problem. But I actually felt kind of silly asking , like He would say sure.. a couple of people have asked me that. And my insurance agent said they didn't cover any fuel problem I'd need to check with the station and then their supplier. 

So, bad fuel took out the high pressure fuel pump. Another possibility is that I just didn't bleed the water out of the fuel filter often enough. I'm 99% sure that he last time I changed oil that I didn't bleed off the water and that may have just filled completely and got past the filter. Then all of my suspicions about the last fill up being the cause of this whole ordeal would have just been coincidental. I don't know if I should have some kind of warning that the fuel filter is full of water.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

e-iowa-o said:


> I don't know if I should have some kind of warning that the fuel filter is full of water.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/155609-water-fuel.html



2014Oilburner said:


> I start up my CTD today and the DIC tells me there is water in the fuel and to contact service...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

e-iowa-o said:


> Yep, the paint smell made me think water vs gas just because I figured gas would smell like gas.
> 
> Station owner denied anyone having a fuel related problem. But I actually felt kind of silly asking , like He would say sure.. a couple of people have asked me that. And my insurance agent said they didn't cover any fuel problem I'd need to check with the station and then their supplier.
> 
> So, bad fuel took out the high pressure fuel pump. Another possibility is that I just didn't bleed the water out of the fuel filter often enough. I'm 99% sure that he last time I changed oil that I didn't bleed off the water and that may have just filled completely and got past the filter. Then all of my suspicions about the last fill up being the cause of this whole ordeal would have just been coincidental. I don't know if I should have some kind of warning that the fuel filter is full of water.


I have never drained the water from my fuel filter and 160K miles later have not had an issue.


----------

